# Scratch-built chainsaw arm (with working sound effects) for my Evil Dead Ash costume



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All, 
I made this Evil Dead chainsaw arm from an old ice melt container, strap aluminum, pine board, bolts and spray paint. I used a recording module to make chainsaw sounds, there's a switch inside to activate them. The blade is made from sheet foam. I'll post some more pictures of the costume as I get them. 
I'm also planning to wear this for this summer's Renaissance Faire.
Hope you like it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So so clever, well done!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would not have guessed that a plastic bottle and sheet foam were used for this prop. Well done!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

kevin242 said:


> Hi All,
> I made this Evil Dead chainsaw arm from an old ice melt container, strap aluminum, pine board, bolts and spray paint. I used a recording module to make chainsaw sounds, there's a switch inside to activate them. The blade is made from sheet foam. I'll post some more pictures of the costume as I get them.
> I'm also planning to wear this for this summer's Renaissance Faire.
> Hope you like it!


Awesome job ! Perfection !


----------



## NavyOnStar (Oct 21, 2014)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks amazing!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll post a pic of the final costume and the motor side in a day or so. 
Happy Halloween, everyone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Groovy!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Man, that's bad-ass!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Evil Ash on Halloween (we made the paper!): 









Here I am as Good Ash:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

_Good Ash_

Now that is clever. Great prop!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a lovely trio you make - and you even look a bit like Bruce Campbell


----------

